# Von °C nach °F



## Kitefriend (3 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich der Umrechnung von °C nach °F.
Ich bin mir eigendlich sicher, daß die Umrechnung °C x 1,8 + 32 betragen muss, um auf °F zu kommen. Aber wie bringe ich das meinem Skalierbaustein bei?

Da ich unter der Rubrik -Operationen/Gleitpunktarithmetik oder Festpunktarithmetik der Sofware Step7 Micro/win nicht benutzen kann, bitte ich um Hilfe bei meinem Problem!

MfG
Kitefriend


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2009)

Kitefriend schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich der Umrechnung von °C nach °F.
> Ich bin mir eigendlich sicher, daß die Umrechnung °C x 1,8 + 32 betragen muss, um auf °F zu kommen. Aber wie bringe ich das meinem Skalierbaustein bei?
> ...



Die Umrechnung ist ja Linear. Also rechnest du den, für °C an den Baustein angetragenen Min und Max-Wert um und setzt nun diese neuen Werte ein.

Oder du nimmst das Ergebnis aus dem Skalierbaustein und rechnest dieses um.


----------



## Kitefriend (3 März 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

!!!!!!!AHHH ICH HAB ES!!!!!!

Alles wird gut danke, war ein Gedankenfehler!

Suppi danke


----------

